# When the BOs away, care takers will play?



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

So I understand people have a life, YES, even BOs... So when it came to my BO going away, I was nervous. 

I was _less_ nervous when I saw said care takers handle Dallas. I watched them (they didn't know who I was) lead him in, feed him, clean his stall, pat him and tell him he was a good boy. I watched them do this with my sisters filly, and my friends gelding. 

I thought all was well. 

I arrived last night, to find out that it was not said care takers taking care of the horses this weekend, but the BOs son. Now I thought this was fine. The son who was a military guy (should be well disciplined). I had met him before and he was perfectly nice. Not scared of the horses, detail oriented.

My arrival was a surprise. I had been busy all day and just decided on a whim to go to the barn at 7pm, about an hour after the horses were to be taken in.

I arrived to find my horses stall had not been cleaned (took a substantial amount out). Dirty water bucket. No hay. Not even sure if he was getting his feed? There were feed scoops everywhere, three bales being used, my sisters halter wasn't put back, lights were on, doors were open, and the electric fence was unplugged.

There was the son and his buddies all around a bonfire. They were quiet, never said anything to me. I took my tail bag down to the house to wash it off, and took it back up to hang it up. They were still quiet. I decided to take Dallas out to walk around, and they had seen me come out. The side that I came out was the only possible side to walk him up and down and work on squaring up, as everything else is SUPER muddy right now. 

So after seeing me they decided to get in the truck, revv the engine, honk the horn. Dallas, bless his soul, did a little prance but got over it quick with my "your alright"s and "your fine"s. I took him back in immediately, and told my BO what was going on. 

She replied saying that I could have taken Dallas somewhere else to walk, and that care taker had done the chores, but when I confronted the son, he said that he had done them.

Today, I arrived at the barn to find a clean stall, and that there was feed waiting for my horse in his bucket, and that his water dish was clean. The feed scoops were away, and the fence was plugged in. Lights were off, but the door was open. The son had given my horse only a small amount of hay, so I added to the pile, and texted my barn owner and told her what had happened, and about the hay, and that maybe she should suggest to him to just up the amount a bit. He was not there, and I was going to be leaving soon.

BO ended up saying that if I wasn't happy there I was okay to leave with my horse. This to me feels like a blind side and out of character for BO, as she is like my second mother? I just said okay.

Son ended up coming back, and I went to go talk to him about the hay amount, and he had said "maybe you can complain if you pay your horse bills." 

I have never missed a payment ever, and if I have, that is between my BO and I, not her son.

He is an adult, as well. He should not be stomping all over little girls.

I'm going to try my best to get out there every day this week, even though the care taker will be resuming as he is going back to work and will be gone all week. 

Hopefully the care taker does a better job, but I'll go up there just after chore time to check it out..


Rant over.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

She isn't your family. He is. And who knows what else she allows or will allow if it is her little baby boy.

Honestly? You need to be moving I would say.

This type of thing never ends well.

Start looking ASAP.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would ask the BO for clarification on the not paying your bills statement her son made. Maybe he has you confused with another boarder. Regardless, neither of these people are being responsible or professional. The BO does not deserve your business, and, if I were in your situation, I would definitely have to move since I wouldn't ever completely trust her anymore.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This can only get worst. If she is not being helpful and her son is being this disrespectful I would leave. I put up with similar behavior and found out they even though bo was nice to my face, my horse was being put at risk, not treated well, and they were talking about me behind my back. Get out while you can.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Move. Preferably to somewhere that is not someones private home, as stuff like this does happen sometimes when there are other family members around. I personally think it is a bit ridiculous to be so picky about things that have absolutely nothing to do with the good of your horse, like how many bales are being used, where the scoops are…etc. And, it sounds to me like you called the BO when they were away about the stuff? Really? You could have asked the son if the horse was fed, rinsed and filled the water bucket, picked a little poo and called it a day. But-that is just my .02. I board at a private home also. The sons ride the ATV, scooters, etc all the time. Not a huge deal. Do the BO a favor and find another place. Most folks who board a few horses at their homes (which this sounds like) do not do it for the $$. THey like to have good people around to ride with, etc, as well as folks who are a bit flexible. Shoot-if it is nice out, my BO leaves them out some nights! (and I could care less!) And…they do NOT always get fed at exactly the same time, which I actually prefer. I do not want my horse to be so set in his routine that I have to work around meal time.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mmmm 

When you had issues you should have spoken to the son there and then. It seems a little odd that rather than just talk to him you chose to text his mum who was away on holiday.

He was rude; he shouldn't have been. BUT he had by then received probably two calls or texts from Mum telling him that you were complaining about stuff. 

All this can get out of control very quickly. Either you accept that some people sometimes make errors, and don't do things the way you like them - or you move. But you can't micro-manage other peoples family or staff.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> Move. Preferably to somewhere that is not someones private home, as stuff like this does happen sometimes when there are other family members around. I personally think it is a bit ridiculous to be so picky about things that have absolutely nothing to do with the good of your horse, like how many bales are being used, where the scoops are…etc. And, it sounds to me like you called the BO when they were away about the stuff? Really? You could have asked the son if the horse was fed, rinsed and filled the water bucket, picked a little poo and called it a day. But-that is just my .02. I board at a private home also. The sons ride the ATV, scooters, etc all the time. Not a huge deal. Do the BO a favor and find another place. Most folks who board a few horses at their homes (which this sounds like) do not do it for the $$. THey like to have good people around to ride with, etc, as well as folks who are a bit flexible. Shoot-if it is nice out, my BO leaves them out some nights! (and I could care less!) And…they do NOT always get fed at exactly the same time, which I actually prefer. I do not want my horse to be so set in his routine that I have to work around meal time.


I chose to tell her about this because these are things that I KNOW she would not tolerate.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Emma2003 said:


> I would ask the BO for clarification on the not paying your bills statement her son made. Maybe he has you confused with another boarder. Regardless, neither of these people are being responsible or professional. The BO does not deserve your business, and, if I were in your situation, I would definitely have to move since I wouldn't ever completely trust her anymore.


I addressed her about this and she said that he was probably in a bad mood and I was at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful advice guys. I'm looking for a place for him that's closer to where I am going to school next fall.

I didn't know if I was going to take him with me, as I would be returning home most weekends because it is close, but this has been the final pushing point for me.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If I were you, I would move. 

1) My horse not getting fed and
2) the BO not caring (and telling me to leave)

would be huge red flags. 

Good luck.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

beau159 said:


> If I were you, I would move.
> 
> 1) My horse not getting fed and
> 2) the BO not caring (and telling me to leave)
> ...


Thanks Beau.
I've been talking to a couple of places so far, and I'm going to see them soon.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't have complained, I would have just fed my horse more and been there everyday. It's only short term while the BO is away and the regular caretakers are not in charge, her son was probably doing this as a favor to his mom. But the deed is done and it was suggested you could take your horse and leave, once that was said, it's time to go. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't be comfortable there anymore.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

waresbear said:


> I wouldn't have complained, I would have just fed my horse more and been there everyday. It's only short term while the BO is away and the regular caretakers are not in charge, her son was probably doing this as a favor to his mom. But the deed is done and it was suggested you could take your horse and leave, once that was said, it's time to go. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't be comfortable there anymore.



Thanks for your concern!  I have been there everyday so far. I come after chores are supposed to be done, and after that incident, they have been done like they are supposed to be.

My BO comes back tomorrow morning, so I will go out tonight again just to make sure all is well for the final night.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yet another reason why I don't care for boarding and feel so blessed to have my horse's at home now. People are so inconsiderate these days... I just don't know what to think about them now. I'm becoming a hermit.

This stuff of telling you to get out, I'd just leave. My old BO called me crazy and told me to get out (for blanketing my clipped horse). I had our horses out the same day. That was one LONG day. But I was very blessed to have landlords that allowed me to bring our horses to the rental property early and have neighbors who took care of them.

Yeah, I'd definitely go. There are problems at all boarding barns, but it seems like at smaller, more private barns, there is much more drama.

When I told my jumping coach why my BO kicked me out, he was very shocked. In fact, he was so shocked that it made me feel better about the whole thing :lol:


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I can kind of see why the BO is annoyed. Fair enough you complained the first time, but to call her again while on a few much deserved days off, over something that was easily rectified (and lets face it, an easy enough mistake to make) would have pushed my buttons as well. 

I'm also unsure why you would have brought the horse out when the gang of lads were sitting about? IMO It's asking for either attention or trouble. I can understand wanting to work with a horse, but surely there are other placed at your facility to do what you wanted to do? Sometimes preventing an issue is better than solving an issue. 

Obviously there are conflicting stories that yourself and the son are telling, and as she isnt there at the moment she doesn't know what to believe. Son has clearly behaved inappropriately but he i hardly going to admit to that. You can move, but I would also think about speaking to the BO in a calm manner when she returns.

I'm sorry, I just find it a really odd story to result in "find somewhere else to go" being said if things were all rosy in the garden


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Maple said:


> I can kind of see why the BO is annoyed. Fair enough you complained the first time, but to call her again while on a few much deserved days off, over something that was easily rectified (and lets face it, an easy enough mistake to make) would have pushed my buttons as well.
> 
> I'm also unsure why you would have brought the horse out when the gang of lads were sitting about? IMO It's asking for either attention or trouble. I can understand wanting to work with a horse, but surely there are other placed at your facility to do what you wanted to do? Sometimes preventing an issue is better than solving an issue.
> 
> ...


There was no other place to take the horse, I had to walk the horse past the group of boys in order to get him where I was far enough from them to do what I wanted, the round pen is unusable at the moment, and the other side of the barn was blocked off because there was a tractor and a trailer there, hence I would have made the smart decision and re-routed, but there was only one way to take Dallas.

It wasn't petty complaints - my horses stall wasn't done properly. He wasn't getting the right amount of food, if he was getting any at all. Nobody left me with the contact information for the care taker of the barn, or else I would have called them and informed them, nicely, that maybe they should up the amount that the horse was receiving, but alas, I didn't even know who it was.

So instead of complaining some more about the rest of the week, I have just gone out every night since and checked on my horse to make sure that he was being properly taken care of, along with the other three that are situated in the barn as well.

But thank you for your comment


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Yet another reason why I don't care for boarding and feel so blessed to have my horse's at home now. People are so inconsiderate these days... I just don't know what to think about them now. I'm becoming a hermit.
> 
> This stuff of telling you to get out, I'd just leave. My old BO called me crazy and told me to get out (for blanketing my clipped horse). I had our horses out the same day. That was one LONG day. But I was very blessed to have landlords that allowed me to bring our horses to the rental property early and have neighbors who took care of them.
> 
> ...




It always helps when there is someone else who thinks the situation is just as ridiculous as you do. 

I'm moving to a different city for school this summer, so I am already on the hunt for barns there, and going to see some within the month.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Maple said:


> I'm also unsure why you would have brought the horse out when the gang of lads were sitting about? IMO It's asking for either attention or trouble. I can understand wanting to work with a horse, but surely there are other placed at your facility to do what you wanted to do? Sometimes preventing an issue is better than solving an issue.


This ^^^ I can't get behind. It's the same way we train girls to be responsible for their safety but never make a production out of the boys "being boys." If I want to bring my horse out one door and there is a gaggle of men standing around, WHY should *I* be the one to back up, turn around, and go the other way? Are the boys incapable to being civilized? And if so, WHY? And why is it okay to chastise the girl that is doing what she is supposed to be doing and not be outraged that the boys were acting like animals?

Granted, it is always better to be safe than right, but it grates my cheese that this girl is being scolded for being where she was entitled to be and doing what she came to do. For my money, this incident ALONE would be enough to make me want to move. Respect isn't something you negotiate on, and if the son and his friends are acting in an unsafe fashion--likely out of a lack of respect for others--you leave.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> This ^^^ I can't get behind. It's the same way we train girls to be responsible for their safety but never make a production out of the boys "being boys." If I want to bring my horse out one door and there is a gaggle of men standing around, WHY should *I* be the one to back up, turn around, and go the other way? Are the boys incapable to being civilized? And if so, WHY? And why is it okay to chastise the girl that is doing what she is supposed to be doing and not be outraged that the boys were acting like animals?
> 
> Granted, it is always better to be safe than right, but it grates my cheese that this girl is being scolded for being where she was entitled to be and doing what she came to do. For my money, this incident ALONE would be enough to make me want to move. Respect isn't something you negotiate on, and if the son and his friends are acting in an unsafe fashion--likely out of a lack of respect for others--you leave.



Thank you, I agree - and if I WOULD have had another way to take Dallas to the open space that I could work, then I would of - but that was the only way. I can guarantee you that if his mother would have been there, even though he is a grown man. To get Dallas past that stretch beside the barn, I had to go directly past them, and onto the front of the property and then around to the space where I could work on squaring up, and walking him around - where there was nobody else around.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

palominogal said:


> It wasn't petty complaints - my horses stall wasn't done properly. He wasn't getting the right amount of food, if he was getting any at all. Nobody left me with the contact information for the care taker of the barn, or else I would have called them and informed them, nicely, that maybe they should up the amount that the horse was receiving, but alas, I didn't even know who it was.
> 
> So instead of complaining some more about the rest of the week, I have just gone out every night since and checked on my horse to make sure that he was being properly taken care of, along with the other three that are situated in the barn as well.
> 
> But thank you for your comment


As I said in my previous post, I think that the first complaint was fair enough. I wouldnt have bothered to complain about the lack of hay. You have stated that the lad is not a horse person himself, he is probably none the wiser and thought he had left adequate hay. I would think that after your first call, she had a right ol barney with the son and things were probably pretty heated. Calling her to right something more clearly irritated her and I can understand why is all I'm saying. 



skiafoxmorgan said:


> This ^^^ I can't get behind. It's the same way we train girls to be responsible for their safety but never make a production out of the boys "being boys." If I want to bring my horse out one door and there is a gaggle of men standing around, WHY should *I* be the one to back up, turn around, and go the other way? Are the boys incapable to being civilized? And if so, WHY? And why is it okay to chastise the girl that is doing what she is supposed to be doing and not be outraged that the boys were acting like animals?
> 
> Granted, it is always better to be safe than right, but it grates my cheese that this girl is being scolded for being where she was entitled to be and doing what she came to do. For my money, this incident ALONE would be enough to make me want to move. Respect isn't something you negotiate on, and if the son and his friends are acting in an unsafe fashion--likely out of a lack of respect for others--you leave.


If I were a girl out in the country with a place full of lads I would automatically be on the defensive. In the perfect world her safety shouldn't be an issue, but this is far from a perfect world. I work part time in a pub, i see every week what dangers girls are up against. I have personally walked girls to taxis and have walked girls from out of town to their hotel. Should I have to? No but that is the way the world is. Thinking you are entitled to your safety is not going to keep you safe.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would have lost my mind if my horse did not hay or the right amount. One place i boarded at STARVED my horse while i was away. It took months untill i did not see back and rib bones. Another place stole my hay. Some horses colic when not fed properly as well. So that could have coliced her horse. She had the right to complain on the food issue. 

Also about the lads who were causing issues. She had no way to get out. what was she supposed to do? Hide in the barn and wait until the earth freezes for them to leave? And last i checked most people can't read minds so how was she supposed to know the lads where going to be jerks? They could have acted like grown civilized men they are supposed to be.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Maple said:


> If I were a girl out in the country with a place full of lads I would automatically be on the defensive. In the perfect world her safety shouldn't be an issue, but this is far from a perfect world. I work part time in a pub, i see every week what dangers girls are up against. I have personally walked girls to taxis and have walked girls from out of town to their hotel. Should I have to? No but that is the way the world is. Thinking you are entitled to your safety is not going to keep you safe.


Hon, I worked full-time in an adult bar for twelve years. I've seen A LOT. What it has taught ME is that as long as we cater to men's bad behavior, it will continue. I agree that women must be responsible for their own safety, but for my money, the moment a man disrespects me in any way, that relationship is terminated. I will not hide in the barn. Neither should Palominogal. However, for the sake of argument, do you tell women they should wear more modest clothing, since men are incapable of handling their hormones? Safety should be paramount, but as KigerQueen said, she had no way of knowing they would be jerks until she gave them a chance to be human, and personally, I refuse to be intimidated by men, just because they exist.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Look at it this way, it was some good desensitization work XD! He has now learnt that the noise won't kill him and may not react as badly the next time. 

Also i am a firm believer in karma, and she won't forget about them.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Maple said:


> If I were a girl out in the country with a place full of lads I would automatically be on the defensive. In the perfect world her safety shouldn't be an issue, but this is far from a perfect world. I work part time in a pub, i see every week what dangers girls are up against. I have personally walked girls to taxis and have walked girls from out of town to their hotel. Should I have to? No but that is the way the world is. Thinking you are entitled to your safety is not going to keep you safe.


 On the defensive yes, and if this were my daughter the whole situation would have made me nervous. We do have to teach our daughters to be extra aware of situations at all times but don't think for a minute that we like it.
People always ask me ""don't you get nervous when you're out at the stable alone" and of course I say no. I grew up with that extra sense of danger after being attacked and followed that by getting a black belt in Jiu Jitsu. I also always carry a knife in my pocket to cut a horse loose if necessary and will show no hesitation in using it to defend myself.
Any situation where is young girl is alone with a bunch of guys is potentially disasterous-sadly most of us don't believe it will happen to us until it actually does! Since we are raised to be "good little girls" and not cause a fuss we are basically programmed not to fight back.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

palominogal said:


> So after seeing me they decided to get in the truck, revv the engine, honk the horn.


How do you know they decided to rev the truck because you had your horse out? This makes no sense to me. Was it a dumb thing to do, quite likely. Was it done on purpose? Not so sure about that one. 



> Today, I arrived at the barn to find a clean stall, and that there was feed waiting for my horse in his bucket, and that his water dish was clean. The feed scoops were away, and the fence was plugged in. Lights were off, but the door was open. The son had given my horse only a small amount of hay, so I added to the pile, and texted my barn owner and told her what had happened, and about the hay, and that maybe she should suggest to him to just up the amount a bit. He was not there, and I was going to be leaving soon.


See.. I'm with the other poster who said your first complaint was justified, but the second was nitpicky. Clean stall, feed waiting, given hay, clean water bucket and clean barn. Excellent! Why call the BO over a few flakes of hay?? How do you know the son hadn't simply fed earlier so your horse had already consumed a bunch of hay? How do you know he didn't intend to check them later and give hay to the horses that had run out?


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

nikelodeon79 said:


> How do you know they decided to rev the truck because you had your horse out? This makes no sense to me. Was it a dumb thing to do, quite likely. Was it done on purpose? Not so sure about that one.
> 
> 
> See.. I'm with the other poster who said your first complaint was justified, but the second was nitpicky. Clean stall, feed waiting, given hay, clean water bucket and clean barn. Excellent! Why call the BO over a few flakes of hay?? How do you know the son hadn't simply fed earlier so your horse had already consumed a bunch of hay? How do you know he didn't intend to check them later and give hay to the horses that had run out?


Because when confronted about it he had said he didn't care about a single horse on the farm. Which justifies in my mind that he more than likely did not re-check the horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope you're prepared to receive a 30 day notice to move your horse. Your barn owner was away, and had made arrangements for care in her absence. NONE of your complaints were life & death or justified intruding on her away time. If I were the BO I would have been really unhappy with everyone involved. Every single complaint could easily have waited until she returned home, and been handled appropriately at that time. 

If I was the BO, yes I'd be having words with caretakers & son and his friends, and then I would give you 30 days to find a new place. No, it wasn't handled up to normal levels of service, but if the BO is not there to supervise every single thing, it's not going to get done that way. 

Sorry, but that's how I see the situation.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry you feel that way but if I thought the care was unfit then I was going to say something.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

palominogal said:


> Sorry you feel that way but if I thought the care was unfit then I was going to say something.


The fact you said something isn't the problem. Your timing and lack of consideration for the BO's limited time off is the problem. There was nothing life or death (barn burnt down with all horses inside) the needed her attention while she was taking a break from the farm. She's there 24/7 the rest of the year, the least the boarders could do is respect her time off when she takes some. 

Yes, make a list of the complaints and make an appointment after she gets home to address them. If a boarder did that and left me in peace on my vacation, I'd probably give them a month free board to make up for the inconvenience. 

For bugging me while I'm on a hard earned vacation with non-life threatening issues? "Thanks hon, it's been a pleasure having you here, but you need to move in 30 days. I'll notify the next person on the waiting list that I'll have a vacant stall."


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The fact you said something isn't the problem. Your timing and lack of consideration for the BO's limited time off is the problem. There was nothing life or death (barn burnt down with all horses inside) the needed her attention while she was taking a break from the farm. She's there 24/7 the rest of the year, the least the boarders could do is respect her time off when she takes some.
> 
> Yes, make a list of the complaints and make an appointment after she gets home to address them. If a boarder did that and left me in peace on my vacation, I'd probably give them a month free board to make up for the inconvenience.
> 
> For bugging me while I'm on a hard earned vacation with non-life threatening issues? "Thanks hon, it's been a pleasure having you here, but you need to move in 30 days. I'll notify the next person on the waiting list that I'll have a vacant stall."



I'm sorry, but what if I would have happened to be away as well for 2 or 3 days? There is only 1 other person boarding there besides my sister and I. There would have been nobody else around to see that the horses weren't taken care of properly.

This is her business, her livelihood. If my horse wasn't being taken care of properly I can't see her horses being taken care of properly either, seeing as I had to scrape manure off the floor in both of her stallions stalls. It was disgusting and not acceptable whatsoever.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The stallions are the BO's problem. You should have left it and let her find the disgusting mess. Then she could have had words with her son and kicked his a$$.

I cannot see the BO making much money with only three boarders.

And everyone deserves a vacation. Until a person works 40 plus hours a week for 52 weeks they cannot even begin to understand how badly a mental/physical break is needed. I personally would have waited until she returned, maybe take some photos as proof in the pudding, and then had a face to face sit down vs a stupid passive aggressive text.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

palominogal said:


> This is her business, her livelihood. If my horse wasn't being taken care of properly I can't see her horses being taken care of properly either, seeing as I had to scrape manure off the floor in both of her stallions stalls. It was disgusting and not acceptable whatsoever.


Personally, if ANY boarder ever entered my stallions' stalls, they would have been given walking papers that day. Your heart may have been in the right place, but your head was certainly not on your shoulders.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^^Exactly.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry, but I am one of the few people given permission to enter the stallions stalls when they are not present.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Horses need clean water and enough hay to make sure their stomachs are not empty too long. This would also upset me greatly to see dirty water buckets & not enough hay!! I would want to get my horse of there as soon as possible.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

If my horse wasn't receiving the proper amount of food I would have definitely been irritated. I completely understand your frustration. Sounds like the situation could have been handled better on both ends maybe, but the bottom line is that you are a paying boarder and you should get the services stated in the boarding agreement. 

I probably would not have complained about the mess/things weren't put away properly, but as soon as my horses health comes into play its an entirely different story. Skimping on feed and clean water is 100% unacceptable, IMO.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

even if she cleant up her act that BO owes you apology for being so nasty...a BO rubs me the wrong way even a little bit, and i am out of there yesterday...i pay good money to board my horses and expect to be treated super polite every time...yes finding a new farm and moving the horses is a PITA..but not as bad as staying at a place that isnt working. as for the safety argument thats another argument IMO, if it wasnt safe for you at the barn thats yet another reason to leave...

I have seen this crap happen at so many barns...a friend of mine went through it like 4 times...nobody will care for your horse like YOU... it is one reason i do self care/rough board, a lot less ways for things to go wrong like this. i just moved my boys to a new farm, they had been doing ok where they were at and the move was mostly cause the place they were at was robbing me blind and the new place is half the price, but the new place they only been at for 6 days and they are looking healthier and shinier and acting happier. The best thing I ever did for them AND me! It is so worth it to just keep looking till you find the perfect place.

Good luck!!! I hope the move works out.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I do think the first complaint may have been necessary. I wonder if things would have been cleaned up and done properly had the bo not called her son. If he hadn't been caught, he would have had no reason to change his ways.


----------

